# Great New Orchestration Course with hearty Discount !



## ed buller (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi

Rovshan Asgarzade's new course on Orchestration is on Sale. It's a very in depth look at Instrument combinations and qualities, plus sections on composition techniques and styles. Lot's to learn. This is a constantly updated course. So the full course will be uploaded over the year. Currently up to Oboe's. 13 lectures. The full course will be fifty.



best

ed









Homepage







the-secrets-of-orchestration.teachable.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 12, 2021)

His Udemy course is great. English is not his first language, so there's some careful listening necessary in certain parts, but he also provides subtitles. Unlike many others, he takes care to explain why he makes certain choices. Haven't seen a better video orchestration resource out there compared to his courses. A good option if you don't have a private teacher.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 13, 2021)

This guy is amazing.

Rare these days, he proceeds with a deliberate pace. The result is I don't get caught in information overload. He gives time to process and digest what he is saying and the import of his graphics.

He is direct and simple, though his subject involves subtleties.

He lays effective groundwork before he introduces a point or concept.

The graphics he uses to explain the basic characteristics of instruments in their ranges is easy to comprehend immediately, unlike many.

He makes a complex subject seem easy to understand.

For me the combination of all the above points completely overshadows what for many US speakers of English is a difficult accent. His inclusion of subtitles helps immensely in this regard. Without them I would probably not have extended my viewing.

Thanks for pointing us to his offerings.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Rovshan Asgarzade's new course on Orchestration. I think his teaching style is great and his English is pretty good... subtitles are a good touch that will help people who find it hard to understand his accent in places but even without the explanations are clear and to the point. He is also a very nice guy having connected with him privately.

Best,

Max


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 15, 2021)

Is the sale already over?! I was going to sign up tonight and it looks like it is no longer on sale.

Anyone know of a way to communicate with them (via email)?


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 15, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Is the sale already over?! I was going to sign up tonight and it looks like it is no longer on sale.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to communicate with them (via email)?


Hmmm, I'm still seeing the same sale discount on the site. 

$250 instead of $400.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 15, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Hmmm, I'm still seeing the same sale discount on the site.
> 
> $250 instead of $400.





bvaughn0402 said:


> Is the sale already over?! I was going to sign up tonight and it looks like it is no longer on sale.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to communicate with them (via email)?


When I click it the price is $300


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 15, 2021)

If you have his Udemy course, you can email him for further discount. Ended up being like 48% off for me.


----------



## Mishabou (Sep 15, 2021)

Is his Udemy course a scale down version of this one ? Both are called The secrets of orchestration.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 15, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> Is his Udemy course a scale down version of this one ? Both are called The secrets of orchestration.


His Udemy course covers textures. His new course is more extensive and will also cover textures, but a lot of other stuff as well.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 15, 2021)

I have seen the previews and it looks great.
Rovshan has good English for an ESL speaker, but when you can afford it perhaps consider hiring Dan Worrall to do the voiceover. 😊 ✨


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> When I click it the price is $300


That's really weird. I get this:






What are other people seeing?


----------



## Markrs (Sep 15, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> That's really weird. I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very odd to get different discounts with the same link. Maybe a cookie is stored that gives a higher discount


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 15, 2021)

The course looks intriguing, and he appears to be an excellent instructor. A question I had when looking at the curriculum of videos is that there is a huge emphasis on the woodwind section, but very little with strings or brass, and nothing on percussion. I wonder why the focus is so thorough on woodwinds, but light on the other sections?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 15, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> The course looks intriguing, and he appears to be an excellent instructor. A question I had when looking at the curriculum of videos is that there is a huge emphasis on the woodwind section, but very little with strings or brass, and nothing on percussion. I wonder why the focus is so thorough on woodwinds, but light on the other sections?


He hasn’t completed the course. Those sections will get filled out as he continues to add lectures.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 15, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> The course looks intriguing, and he appears to be an excellent instructor. A question I had when looking at the curriculum of videos is that there is a huge emphasis on the woodwind section, but very little with strings or brass, and nothing on percussion. I wonder why the focus is so thorough on woodwinds, but light on the other sections?


The plan is to add more Instruments over time. It is a bit unusual to sell a course before it is completed, especially with some much material still to be produced.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 17, 2021)

Just to follow up, I reached out to Mr. Asgarzade to ask about my question of whether the emphasis on woodwinds was intentional, or whether he planned to add more to the strings/brass/percussion sections.

He answered that because the woodwinds have greater variety in timbre, thickness, and power, more care must be taken while balancing them, hence their greater focus in the course. Since the strings and brass don't have as much variety within their respective sections, he felt it wasn't necessary to focus on them to the same extent.

He also said he covers percussion in the 'Texture' section of the course, and will be expanding that part of the course as time goes on. The 'Texture' and 'Effects' sections will ultimately consist of over 50 videos.


----------



## Raxel (Sep 18, 2021)

Has anyone requested a discount code through the course announcement from Udemy using the provided email address? If so what was the process like?

I am being told that payment is done externally from Teachable.com and instead through Payoneer Card. My guess is that this may be to protect some margin of the gross for the creator. 

Have others experienced this? I am trying to find if I am indeed talking to Mr. Asgarzade.

I have developed a skeptical attitude for most online interaction after finding out so many of my distant relatives have left me millions upon millions of dollars from their respective estates, once I send a $1000 release fee to their "lawyers".


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 22, 2021)

Raxel said:


> Has anyone requested a discount code through the course announcement from Udemy using the provided email address? If so what was the process like?
> 
> I am being told that payment is done externally from Teachable.com and instead through Payoneer Card. My guess is that this may be to protect some margin of the gross for the creator.
> 
> ...


That’s what I did and it was smooth and fast. Payoneer is legit.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 22, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That’s what I did and it was smooth and fast. Payoneer is legit.


Could I ask, how much is the course once you apply the discount?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 22, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Could I ask, how much is the course once you apply the discount?


$210 I think.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 22, 2021)

picked it up, should be a nice reference to add to my collection!

thanks ed


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 22, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> $210 I think.


Perfect, thanks for the info!


----------



## Stevie (Sep 23, 2021)

Just to be sure, the udemy course will have overlaps with the current course, correct?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 23, 2021)

I was amused that the examples use Berlin woodwinds legacy, mixed microphone to be precise.

That said, this is very very early in it's development. I realize that they are adding more, but a heads up that this is no where near a complete product - so this sale is more like an early access/pre order


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 24, 2021)

So when I click the link in the first post of this thread, the course is $250.

If I access the course page from any other source, it's $400.

It turns out the link in this thread already has a coupon code embedded in the URL. And if you try to enroll at $400 and manually apply the same code, it will bring the price down to $250.

The coupon code is COMMUNITY




​


----------



## ed buller (Sep 24, 2021)

Stevie said:


> Just to be sure, the udemy course will have overlaps with the current course, correct?


NO...I think ( pretty sure ) this is all new material 

best

ed


----------



## darcvision (Sep 28, 2021)

anyone have the udemy version? i like his teaching especially about orchestra texture video


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

@ed buller @ALittleNightMusic What are your thoughts on this course after having it for a bit of time? I already have too many courses and books but Rovshan recent video was pretty impressive, so I am tempted.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 15, 2021)

it's a good course. So far it's got to flute and english horn ! A 17 min video on how they play together. It is VERY VERY in depth.

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 1. Woodwinds / Lectures (three-part harmony)

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 1. Woodwinds / Lectures (four-part harmony)

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 1. Woodwinds / Lectures (several-part harmony)

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 2. Brass / Lectures (3,4,5,6 and etc. part harmony)

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 3. Woodwinds and Brass / Lectures

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 4. Strings / Lectures (Stops)

Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 5. Woodwinds & Brass & Strings / Lectures (Tutti Chords)

Part Two / Orchestral Texture Making

Part Three / Orchestral Effects (Film Scoring Techniques)

so far each section is about 15 mins . Chapter one has eight lessons and that's almost 3 hours !!!

total course length will be close to 12 hours. 

the only downside is you are paying upfront for something that will becoming out over the next year I guess. But that's because it's Sooooooooooooooo in depth.

I really like the way he presents the material , But it's a LOT to take in. so it's going to require concentration...but I really can't think of anything out there at the moment that is THIS complete .

best

ed


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

ed buller said:


> it's a good course. So far it's got to flute and english horn ! A 17 min video on how they play together. It is VERY VERY in depth.
> 
> Part One - Chord Voicing / Chapter 1. Woodwinds / Lectures (three-part harmony)
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this Ed, I do have a lot of learning material get through already but a comprehensive orchestration course that I can use alongside Adler would be a good thing.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> When I click it the price is $300


Need a contract job, mate?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Oct 15, 2021)

Was impressed when listening to the oboe flute course but then was suddenly disappointed when I saw no strings and horn combos


----------



## blaggins (Oct 15, 2021)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Was impressed when listening to the oboe flute course but then was suddenly disappointed when I saw no strings and horn combos


My impression is that he hasn't reached this part yet, still working on just the woodwinds content. I imagine that content is coming down the road though? (note: I am not a subscriber to this course, but have been considering it for some time now....)


----------



## Stevie (Dec 20, 2021)

Quick feedback concerning this course:

it is REALLY very good. I can only recommend it!


----------



## Eric G (Jan 10, 2022)

The Brass is up this week. Looking forward to it. Everything to this point has been practical and useful. I can't wait until he gets to the texture part. Very innovative and was previewed in his Udemy course.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 10, 2022)

There is another free video on YouTube from the course, for those that might be interested in it (there are quite a few other videos from the course as well).


----------



## ed buller (Jan 11, 2022)

More here:









The Secrets Of Orchestration







the-secrets-of-orchestration.teachable.com





This really is a wonderful course !

best

ed


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 11, 2022)

ed buller said:


> More here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ed,

Could you please tell me up to which lesson the course is currently ready?

I see that there are 30 lessons but the status of what is currently available is not mentioned anywhere and I have read that the course creator is releasing 3-5 lessons per month.

Many thanks and best regards,

Max


----------



## ed buller (Jan 11, 2022)

its up to 22, each about 30 mins long. There are 76 remaining. Some are short. 

best

e


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 11, 2022)

Besides ScoreClub, this is the best course I’ve paid for (that includes Evenant, Thinkspace, Cinematic Composing, MITA, Mike Verta).


----------



## Markrs (Jan 11, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Besides ScoreClub, this is the best course I’ve paid for (that includes Evenant, Thinkspace, Cinematic Composing, MITA, Mike Verta).


That's good to know. I am taken courses from the same providers you list and currently subscribed to MITA. I've not found one I have gelled with, though I am persevering with MITA, though I am finding the concepts a little hard. Not got in to their orchestration lessons yet to know, whether this course would be better or not. 

@ryanleachmusic praises this orchestration course highly which is a very good sign.


----------



## jadedsean (Jan 11, 2022)

No PayPal what a bummer


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jan 11, 2022)

This seems interesting. Don't currently have the funds for it, as i am doing the Protege masterclass at the moment, but will keep it in mind, or get his Udemy course to get a taste.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 11, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> This seems interesting. Don't currently have the funds for it, as i am doing the Protege masterclass at the moment, but will keep it in mind, or get his Udemy course to get a taste.


I thought about doing the Protege Masterclass as I follow their YouTube and podcasts, but at the time I already had too many courses to do (which is still the case) and I believe the cost is pretty high as the tutors give you dedicated time.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jan 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I thought about doing the Protege Masterclass as I follow their YouTube and podcasts, but at the time I already had too many courses to do (which is still the case) and I believe the cost is pretty high as the tutors give you dedicated time.


This is literally the biggest investment i've ever made. It is totally different from this kind of thing though (which is a good thing).


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 12, 2022)

ed buller said:


> its up to 22, each about 30 mins long. There are 76 remaining. Some are short.
> 
> best
> 
> e


Hi Ed,

Many thanks for your kind reply!

What do you mean that there are 76? I only see 30 lessons in the course webpage.

Cheers,

Max


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 12, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> This seems interesting. Don't currently have the funds for it, as i am doing the Protege masterclass at the moment, but will keep it in mind, or get his Udemy course to get a taste.


Hi There,

I don't intend to hijack this thread, I am just curious if you are referring to the protege.school

Many thanks and feel free to PM if you don't like leaving a reply on this thread,

Max


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Many thanks for your kind reply!
> 
> ...


well there are a,b,c,d,e vides of many lessons

best

e


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 12, 2022)

ed buller said:


> well there are a,b,c,d,e vides of many lessons
> 
> best
> 
> e


Right got it... many thanks and kind regards,

Max


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jan 12, 2022)

still needs more string and brass content for me to buy


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> still needs more string and brass content for me to buy


there are many lessons on Strings and Brass. But the real game changer will be the lesson on complete Orchestrations and textures. There are about 25 of these. Other than SCORECLUB i really don't know of any online course anywhere near as complete as this. There are 40 odd seperate videos on this alone !

best

e


----------



## Stevie (Jan 12, 2022)

Yep, this guy really knows his stuff. I can only underline it: this course is worth pure gold.


----------



## Eric G (Jan 16, 2022)

1st Brass Lecture is up. Finally.


----------



## jadedsean (Jan 16, 2022)

How can i get the deal on this course? Should i buy Udemy course first?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 16, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> How can i get the deal on this course? Should i buy Udemy course first?


If you get the Udemy course at a discount price of $10 or so (which is pretty regular at Udemy), you will get offered a discount on this course that is a fair bit greater than that cost of the Udemy course


----------



## jadedsean (Jan 16, 2022)

Markrs said:


> If you get the Udemy course at a discount price of $10 or so (which is pretty regular at Udemy), you will get offered a discount on this course that is a fair bit greater than that cost of the Udemy course


Thanks man how do i then apply for the discount?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 16, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> Thanks man how do i then apply for the discount?


Email [email protected] 

The price I got offered $210


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 16, 2022)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I was amused that the examples use Berlin woodwinds legacy, mixed microphone to be precise.
> 
> That said, this is very very early in it's development. I realize that they are adding more, but a heads up that this is no where near a complete product - so this sale is more like an early access/pre order


I still prefer the BWW legacy patches for a number of things. They are a bit brighter, drier, and more responsive speed-wise than the later revive samples (at least, in Kontakt this is true). I still use the 8va woodwinds (flutes and piccolo) multi patch a lot, as well as the runs/transition patches.

But back to the course... it looks like a cool one! Loving how comprehensive in scope it is. Respect.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 17, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Email [email protected]
> 
> The price I got offered $210


Hi Markrs, excuse me if I ask but with the discounted link on his web page the price is dropped to 305$
If you decrease it with let's say 15 or 20$ as for the price of the Udemy course how can you get 201$?

Max


----------



## Markrs (Jan 17, 2022)

Max Bonsi said:


> Hi Markrs, excuse me if I ask but with the discounted link on his web page the price is dropped to 305$
> If you decrease it with let's say 15 or 20$ as for the price of the Udemy course how can you get 201$?
> 
> Max


Email [email protected] and let Rovshan know you have the Udemy course and he will offer the course at $210


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 17, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Email [email protected] and let Rovshan you have the Udemy course and he will offer the course at $210


Bingo!
Thanks man!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 17, 2022)

Just for the record, if you sign up now do you get the be material too as it comes?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Mar 8, 2022)

Okay, so… now that the full course is released what do people think?


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 8, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Okay, so… now that the full course is released what do people think?


Excuse me Jacob, how do you know that the full course has been released?

Cheers,

Maximus


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Mar 8, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> Excuse me Jacob, how do you know that the full course has been released?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Maximus


I could be wrong, but it looks like all chapters are released on the website.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi, the course is at about 1/3 of its lengths
That said I can tell that in my opinion is one of the most effective course available, the concepts are very well organized and explained
Just my 2 cents of course

Max


----------



## DANIELE (Mar 8, 2022)

OMG I completely missed this course, am I too late?!?


----------



## Markrs (Mar 8, 2022)

Might be time to finally pick this up


----------



## Markrs (Mar 8, 2022)

DANIELE said:


> OMG I completely missed this course, am I too late?!?


If you go to :








The Secrets Of Orchestration







the-secrets-of-orchestration.teachable.com




Click on "free sign up" and register. You can then see the course and purchase it. With the link above it costs $300 but if you have previously bought his udemy course (often in sale for $15) you can email Rovshan and get the course for $210


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Mar 8, 2022)

Max Bonsi said:


> Hi, the course is at about 1/3 of its lengths
> That said I can tell that in my opinion is one of the most effective course available, the concepts are very well organized and explained
> Just my 2 cents of course
> 
> Max


So then are all the chapters listed not available yet? (I am able to see up to Lecture 30...)


----------



## Max Bonsi (Mar 9, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So then are all the chapters listed not available yet? (I am able to see up to Lecture 30...)


I am at lecture 12ª now
It is a total of About 39 lessons till now
Highly recommended


----------



## Max Bonsi (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Aceituna (May 1, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> This seems interesting. Don't currently have the funds for it, as i am doing the Protege masterclass at the moment, but will keep it in mind, or get his Udemy course to get a taste.


Does the Protege masterclas value the money invested?
How much is it this year?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 1, 2022)

Aceituna said:


> Does the Protege masterclas value the money invested?
> How much is it this year?


What do you mean by "value the money invested"? I'm in there too and can speak to its quality (which it is!)


----------



## Aceituna (May 1, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> What do you mean by "value the money invested"? I'm in there too and can speak to its quality (which it is!)


I thought it was quite expensive.


----------



## Markrs (May 1, 2022)

Aceituna said:


> I thought it was quite expensive.


I decided to set up a separate thread about the Protege Masterclass which I hope someone of the people taking it can contribute to it. This is ensures this thread stay on topic.






Protege Masterclass Questions


There have been a few comments on other threads about this Course and I wonder if either @bvaughn0402 or @DivingInSpace could talk about the experience. What did you know about it before hand? What were you expectations and goals you hoped to gain from doing the course and so far do you think...



vi-control.net


----------



## Markrs (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Nimrod7 (May 3, 2022)

Can anyone advice if the videos can be downloaded or watched offline?
I have a long flight coming up, that would be ideal.


----------



## Gil (May 3, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> Can anyone advice if the videos can be downloaded or watched offline?
> I have a long flight coming up, that would be ideal.


Hello,
You can download videos.
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 23, 2022)

I wonder what is going on. When I click the original link of this thread, I get a wildly different price. I know everything is getting pricier because of bloody Putin, but honestly! So, with a 30% discount I would be able to squeeze the price down to a “measly” $350 😵. I guess I will have to be content with the Udemy version, then 😭.


----------



## Markrs (May 24, 2022)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> I wonder what is going on. When I click the original link of this thread, I get a wildly different price. I know everything is getting pricier because of bloody Putin, but honestly! So, with a 30% discount I would be able to squeeze the price down to a “measly” $350 😵. I guess I will have to be content with the Udemy version, then 😭.


If you have the Udemy course you can email Rovshan at [email protected]. I did this and the price I got offered $210 for the course


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 25, 2022)

Markrs said:


> If you have the Udemy course you can email Rovshan at [email protected]. I did this and the price I got offered $210 for the course


I did the same and for me the price seems to be $250. His pricing is all over the place.


----------



## Markrs (May 25, 2022)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> I did the same and for me the price seems to be $250. His pricing is all over the place.


 He might have changed good prices but they do seem to fluctuate quite a bit


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 30, 2022)

Gil said:


> You can download videos.


May I ask how you do that? I have only been able to download Lecture 1, which had a direct download link.


----------



## madfloyd (May 31, 2022)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> May I ask how you do that? I have only been able to download Lecture 1, which had a direct download link.


I was fooled by this too. Bought the course to download and view while traveling only to just discover that it's not possible.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 31, 2022)

You can download videos for offline viewing via the Teachable app. Have done it multiple times on my iPad.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jun 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You can download videos for offline viewing via the Teachable app. Have done it multiple times on my iPad.


OK, I didn’t know there is an app. So, I tried, but I can’t log in. The FAQ in the app says the course credentials should be used to log in, but it doesn’t work. Oh well, back to the browser then.


----------



## jeffmyron (Jul 17, 2022)

I found a new video from the secrets of orchestration. Is this course worth to purchase it?


----------



## Syncopator (Jul 17, 2022)

jeffmyron said:


> I found a new video from the secrets of orchestration. Is this course worse to purchase it?



I gather you meant "worth," not "worse." 😊

I'm currently taking this course, and it is indeed worth the purchase price. Rovshan is very knowledgeable, and I enjoy his presentations. The course is in progress—a new lesson is released approximately every week—and we're finally getting to "texture making," which is what I've personally been waiting for. (So far, there's been very detailed information about instrument ranges, tonal colors, comparisons between (and combinations of) instruments, and the like.) All of the lesson titles are visible, and Teachable says I've completed 48% of the course. So the remainder has yet to be released, and I'm looking forward studying "texture making" in the second half of the course.

My only gripe is with the *Teachable video player*. It's AWFUL. The teaser videos are on you YouTube, which is of course a robust, modern player. But the course videos are on Teachable, and their player is "partying like it's 1999": There is NO skip back or skip ahead feature (which is typically 10 or 15 seconds). None! (I watch the lessons *in Safari on my iPad*.)

So, if you want to quickly rewind to hear something again, you have to grab a little wiper "dot" and manually move it back or forward. Except even THAT doesn't work reliably. If you're trying to move back just a small amount, the wiper may not respond at all. So, you end up dragging the wiper much further than you intended—but then, when you lift your finger, the wiper often snaps back to the original position. It's a nightmare.

Furthermore, 99.9% of video players allow you to tap a video during playback to show the progress wiper and other controls. But that doesn't work on Teachable. In their player, if you tap anywhere in the screen during playback, playback STOPS. It's asinine. So, there's NO way to see how much time is left in your video without stopping playback (unless you remember to tap in a tiny sweet spot at the bottom of the window. It's completely counterintuitive.

There's no excuse for any this. When web sites are designed, designers can choose from different video players. I know this first-hand, because I have a web site, and my designer went through several video players before he and I were both satisfied with playback features on all devices. So, Teachable has simply *chosen* to use a *terrible* video player.

I've contacted Teachable about this more than once, begging them to switch out their video player, but they seem apathetic. I'm astonished that a company *whose primary product is literally video* would be using a player that's so awful.

To be clear, *none of this is the fault of, nor does it speak to the contents of, The Secrets Of Orchestration course. I'm fully enjoying the course.* I just wish he had chosen a platform other than Teachable for releasing it. I will never again purchase a course that's hosted on Teachable.

(NOTE: If you plan to watch lessons on a *desktop* computer's web browser, you can use the arrow keys to navigate backward and forward.)


----------



## ed buller (Jul 17, 2022)

jeffmyron said:


> I found a new video from the secrets of orchestration. Is this course worse to purchase it?



yes....buy it !

fantastic course

best

e


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Jul 17, 2022)

I've taken Alain Mayrand's 3-part course "Orchestrating the Line" at scoreclub.net. How does this course (The Secrets of Orchestration) compare? Does it cover similar material, or is there enough new material to make it worthwhile?


----------



## jeffmyron (Jul 18, 2022)

Syncopator said:


> I gather you meant "worth," not "worse." 😊
> 
> I'm currently taking this course, and it is indeed worth the purchase price. Rovshan is very knowledgeable, and I enjoy his presentations. The course is in progress—a new lesson is released approximately every week—and we're finally getting to "texture making," which is what I've personally been waiting for. (So far, there's been very detailed information about instrument ranges, tonal colors, comparisons between (and combinations of) instruments, and the like.) All of the lesson titles are visible, and Teachable says I've completed 48% of the course. So the remainder has yet to be released, and I'm looking forward studying "texture making" in the second half of the course.
> 
> ...


Thank you for information.


----------



## ed buller (Jul 18, 2022)

DavidRubenstein said:


> I've taken Alain Mayrand's 3-part course "Orchestrating the Line" at scoreclub.net. How does this course (The Secrets of Orchestration) compare? Does it cover similar material, or is there enough new material to make it worthwhile?


It's quite different. Alain's course is more about how composing and orchestration work together. This is more about first, individual instruments, then groups. How to voice chords then a lot on textures and filigree , how to create richness and pedal sonorities . There is a LOT of content.

Best

e


----------



## ravez (Jul 18, 2022)

Syncopator said:


> I gather you meant "worth," not "worse." 😊
> 
> I'm currently taking this course, and it is indeed worth the purchase price. Rovshan is very knowledgeable, and I enjoy his presentations. The course is in progress—a new lesson is released approximately every week—and we're finally getting to "texture making," which is what I've personally been waiting for. (So far, there's been very detailed information about instrument ranges, tonal colors, comparisons between (and combinations of) instruments, and the like.) All of the lesson titles are visible, and Teachable says I've completed 48% of the course. So the remainder has yet to be released, and I'm looking forward studying "texture making" in the second half of the course.
> 
> ...


Why would you watch it on a browser on iPad though? You should use the teachable app on mobile and the browser on desktop, or am i missing something?

Edit:
Just tried the ipad app for Teachable, forget about it lol it’s built for iPhone, doesn’t fit the screen,
On the other hand i tried using the browser on iPad and seems fine for me, i can skip back and forth and see the progress line just fine, so not sure why it’s different for you, there might be some settings


----------



## jeffmyron (Jul 23, 2022)

ed buller said:


> It's quite different. Alain's course is more about how composing and orchestration work together. This is more about first, individual instruments, then groups. How to voice chords then a lot on textures and filigree , how to create richness and pedal sonorities . There is a LOT of content.
> 
> Best
> 
> e


Thank you ed buller. I will check it


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 3, 2022)

Syncopator said:


> There is NO skip back or skip ahead feature (which is typically 10 or 15 seconds). None! (I watch the lessons *in Safari on my iPad*.)


If you attach a Bluetooth keyboard to your iPad, you can skip forward/backward with the arrow keys. And pause/start with the space bar.


----------



## smellypants (Dec 4, 2022)

Hey mates, am i correct in saying that this course is not completed yet right?

Also does this cover everything in the udemy course as well... Or do both courses have to be studied?

Thanks


----------



## Syncopator (Dec 4, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Hey mates, am i correct in saying that this course is not completed yet right?
> 
> Also does this cover everything in the udemy course as well... Or do both courses have to be studied?
> 
> Thanks


That's correct. I think the course is about 65-70% complete. Rovshan uploads a new lesson approximately every week.

This course is much, much more in-depth than the Udemy course.


----------

